
Ask HN: Should URL's be case insensitive? - ng-user
I frequently visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;active and sometimes I accidentally type https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;ACTIVE which provides me with a nice<p><i>Unknown.</i><p>message...<p>Should a URL string be case insensitive or does it actually matter?
======
LinuxBender
StackOverflow is typically a good place for this question. [1]

Most web servers on unix or linux the URL is case sensitive. IIS on windows
the URL is not case sensitive. The domain name is not case sensitive.

[https://tinyvpn.org/cs/](https://tinyvpn.org/cs/)

[https://tinyvpn.org/Cs/](https://tinyvpn.org/Cs/)

[1] - [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15641694/are-uris-
case-i...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15641694/are-uris-case-
insensitive)

------
tlb
While the host part is case-insensitive, the path is case-sensitive on almost
every website. In principle a website could choose to do a case-insensitive
match, but I can't think of one that does.

